# Finding a reliable breeder in the NY/Long Island area



## therrera (Nov 30, 2010)

I am new to this site. we are planning on getting a Havenese and I am having trouble figuring out who are reliable breeders. I looked at HRI and did not see any dogs available in our area. I also called one breeder on LI who is AKC registered but I was concerned they may be a puppy mill as they have multiple breeds and stated they always have Havanese puppies available. Also, what is the appropriate price range? I have been told that they can cost anywhere from $1,500-$2,500 but one website said you should pay no more than $1,000 if you are purchasing from a reliable breeder. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am in the Philadelphia area. If you are willing to travel a few hours, my breeder is in the suburbs of Philadelphia. Her website is www.woodlandhavanese.com. She does all the appropriate health testing and shows her dogs. She charges $2000 which is around what most breeders in this area charge. I would be very skeptical of a breeder who charges much less than that. You want to be sure to find out about health testing and check OFFA to make sure the dogs are really health tested. You can find a breeder list on the Delaware Valley Havanese Club website or the Greater New York Havanese Club site. You still need to ask questions with these breeders, but it is a good starting point.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not familiar with any reputable breeders on Long Island or nearby. Of course that doesn't mean there might not be one, but nobody here (to my knowledge) ever got one from here. There are a number of them in the tri state area.

You're wise to choose carefully, it can make a huge difference in your experience of the breed. Welcome to the group. 

As for price, I would think $1,000 is low but anywhere upward of that to the low $2,000's would be a common range. Also be wary of anyone who wants to charge more for a smaller size, a specific color or to include AKC papers. I would not go for any of the other so called registrations.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You were right to stay away from breeders who have multiple breeds and puppies always available. Your instincts were more than likely correct!

Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SandyKS (Aug 21, 2010)

We just got Lulu this past summer from Woodlands Havanese.
She is the best puppy and we were so happy with the breeder!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Sandy. I want to know about Lulu! My aunt just got one of Brandy's puppies from Diane this summer. Who are Lulu's mom and dad? My Brady is from Blossom (who is retired) and Sweeper.


----------



## SandyKS (Aug 21, 2010)

Lulu's mom is Brandy and dad is Jack. Lulu was named in the Brady bunch as Marcia. We love her!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Woodland has 2 new litters now...and they are ALL adorable. I have to stop looking at puppies. I'm dying here.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sandy, they are the same litter! I have to tell my aunt to get on here and see Lulu! She is identical to Remmy. I looked on Diane's site at the pictures from when they were babies and the two of them were identical. Here is a recent picture of Remmy from when she came to stay with us.

I also have to stay away from breeders websites. I helped Diane one time with a c-section delivery. I met her at the vet's office and I got to hold the babies right after they were born and rub and stir them a bit. That was really hard. I wanted to take them all!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Remmy is too cute.


----------



## metconga (Dec 3, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Wow! Remmy is too cute.


You're dogs are beautiful.Marsha


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Sandy,
I show Havanese and have met some great breeders from your area. Contact the GNYHC, several of their chair members are breeders. THe Greater NY Havanese Club will be having a specialty havanese show on 2/12 & 2/13 in NY City right before the Westminster Dog Show. That would be a great time to see beautiful Havanese and meet the breeders. Cost in normally between 1800 and 2500. Most good breeders spend alot of time and money on conformation shows, and testing the parents. Hope this helps.

Pam


----------

